# 2008 Frontier abs/slip light



## MikeLzno (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello Everyone,
I have a 2008 Frontier with the ABS/Slip light on. As far as I can tell by looking on the internet, there are speed sensors that can get dirty, but I dont know where they are. I just replaced all 4 rotors and pads. The lights have been on before I did the brakes. I was due to do it anyway so I was hoping that they would have went out once finish. But that would be too easy. 
Anyway any help on how to deal with this would be great.

Thanks:newbie:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Your best bet would be to take it to a Nissan dealer as you'll need a Nissan CONSULT scantool to retrieve the codes and test the system. There was a TSB for 08 Frontiers for this symptom which involved reprograming the ABS/VDC control unit, which also requires a CONSULT scantool, but first the code(s) need to be retrieved to see if the TSB applies.


----------



## MikeLzno (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for getting back to me, but I still would like to find out where the sensors are before I have to take it back to the dealer and at least try to trouble shoot it. Do you know where the sensors are??:thumbup:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Near the brake rotors; just look for the electrical lead going to them and follow it to the sensor.


----------



## Doc Spanner (Jan 29, 2019)

*ABS / slip light on*

I had an issue with my 2011 Frontier....slip light and ABS came on and wouldn't go off...Was an easy fix in my case. I just put it in 4X4 and drove it for about 20kmm on the highway at 80kph. I think the problem was snow or ice packed up in the front ABS ring and when I engaged the front drive shafts, it must have cleared it out...easy to try if you have this problem.


----------

